
Facebook Says It Is More Aggressively Enforcing Content Rules - hodgesrm
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/23/technology/facebook-content-rules-data.html
======
lostmymind66
Facebook is only doing this because of the upcoming potential re-election of
Trump. Left-leaning extremists can spew their hate with impunity.

Louis Farrakhan was banned in the latest crop of content crackdowns, yet his
live speeches continue to be broadcast all over the place..and they don't get
taken down.

Right-leaning activists that interviewed Gavin Mcinnnes (who was banned awhile
back)..and get get censored/banned for guilt by association. The problem is
that the content rules aren't enforced without bias..which has most definitely
turned into censorship.

